
A visual ARM emulator - sohkamyung
https://salmanarif.bitbucket.io/visual/index.html
======
Alupis
Very cool project, and I greatly appreciate the Linux support!

However since it's just a packaged Java project with an embedded JVM, would be
nice if they could provide the Jar as a stand-alone download for those of us
not running Windows, Mac, or Ubuntu (only a .deb provided).

Or, at least I cannot seem to find a Jar download, or even links to the
sources for me to compile on my own.

~~~
wedowhatwedo
Download the mac version. It's a zip file. Look in Contents/MacOS. You'll find
the jar there.

------
rambojazz
Is this free software? I wanted to build from source buy it seems like they
only distribute binaries?

~~~
0xFFC
This is my question too. Plus the development seems is stuck. The latest
release is from 2015.

------
forrestbrazeal
I remember building a very similar ARM emulator in my undergrad Microprocessor
Architecture class (a great project and one that taught me as much about
software architecture as microprocessors). Does anybody know if this is a
commonly assigned undergraduate project? If so, there should be lots of these
emulators floating around.

------
Philipp__
It's free, but I would really like to see the source of this... I'll give it a
shot anyway...

------
baby
Alright, I downloaded this, now what? How can I learn more about ARM?

------
phantomathkg
Sadly it seems like a free but not open source software.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
If it's not open source, it can't be Free Software, it's just freeware.

~~~
anyfoo
Let’s not pretend that the word “free” always means “open source” when it
comes to software. If I receive a free car, I don’t expect any plans of how
it’s made either.

